# s14 swap questions



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

ok guys im not a noob to the sr20 but i am a noob to the rwd world. i currently have a b13 with a bluebird sr20det.
i have a few questions on my new project. i bought an s14 that used to have an sr20det in it. the car came prewired for a zenki s14 engine and came with the ecu. it didnt come with a driveshaft, will a stock ka s14 driveshaft work on this swap? or do i need to find an s14 sr20 one? i also need a maf, do i need to find a zenki maf or will a kouki maf work? i recently ordered an s14 sr20det with wiring harness and ecu, how can i tell if its zenki or kouki? thx in advance for the help.


----------

